# Article:Piranha Healing



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I got my 5" Xingu Rhom from B.Scott on Saturday, July 12 and he had a pretty beat up tail from Fin nips and such, some parts of his body were scratched also(from shipping).......My first Impressions of him were great, the blood red eyes and his attitude, he loves to eat, and is very aggressive when he does. This is my first Rhom and I love him. Well, I added a little bit of salt the first day, to try to help with the healing process, and a little bit of stress coat. I have been keeping a record of him in Pictures of his healing process, and how he looked before, and how he looks after. I tried to take a picture every 2-3 days, and keep a little note on his behavior and healing. I have noticed such a change in the little guy, looks much better now, on day 10, his tail is almost completely healed, and his body is great. On day 14 His tail is now completely healed and cannot notice there was any damage, His eyes have darkened, and his body is Perfect, and he is not Shy at all. It is amazing how fast a Piranha can heal itself.

Day 1


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

day 3


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

day 5


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

day 7


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

day 10


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and him currently


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

rockin!!!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i am going through the same thing hear. My 3 inch rhom had rin rott when i first got him. Took about 3 weeks to completley heal. Then after 2 days of owning him he got the worst heater burn i have ever seen. Its been about a month and the healing is going very slow but is looking better every week. I give it 2 more weeks and it will be gone.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Juda can you format this and throw it in the info center?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can use some of the OPEFE info to back up your statements regarding that fish.

Body Repair


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Juda can you format this and throw it in the info center?


 See here: An Example of the Regenerative Power of Piranha's... :smile:

A little text accompanying these pics would be nice, imo. Honda (thanks for your pics, btw







), care to write a short textfor each seperate picture?
If so, pm me the text, or contact me (pm, AIM or mail) if you have questions - once again, thanks!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Please use the text above the pictures in the post. This was part of his artcile also. Dude, it looks awessome!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Also its an article...you have it in tuts.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Also its an article...you have it in tuts.


 Ooops...

Done - check again


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks Guys


----------

